# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Χαλασμένο] ΛΑΠΤΟΠ  ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ.

## GSR600

*ΛΑΠΤΟΠ ACER,COMPAQ,TOSHIBA,SONY,HP,FUJITSU-SIEMENS,SAMSUNG,TURBO-X ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ 
Διάφορα laptops για ανταλλακτικά τα περισσότερα είναι μη λειτουργικά με προβλήματα στην μητρική,παρολαυτα στα περισσότερα τα περιφερειακά τους είναι λειτουργικά,όπως επεξεργαστή, οθόνη,πληκτρολόγια,πλαστικά μέρη κ.λ.π.Χωρίς μνήμες,φορτιστή και μπαταρία.Οι τιμές τους κυμαίνονται από 20 έως 40 ευρώ ανάλογα την κατάσταση τους.
*Αθηνα,οχι αποστολες.

PHOTOS

Τα μοντέλα είναι τα παρακάτω:ACER Aspire 5749series,
COMPAQ Presario CQ71,
 TURBO-X W270EF, 
TOSHIBA SATELLITE L500-1EV,
SONY PCG-7121M,
ACER ASPIRE 2000 SERIES ,
HP G62-B95EV ,
TOSHIBA L300 2TEMAXIA ,
ACER ASPIRE V3 SERIES(V3-571) MODEL:Q5WV1 ,
TOSHIBA SATELLITE A200-10X ,
ACER ASPIRE 5738/5338 SERIES MODEL:MS2264,
 TOSHIBA SATELLITE C660D-102,
 HP PAVILION DV4000,
 FUJITSU-SIEMENS AMILO M-p 1451G
 HP PAVILION DV6000, 
ACER ASPIRE 1410 SERIES, 
SAMSUNG NP-NC10(οκ) ,
TURBO-X CL51-15(οκ,πλήρες)
Υπαρχουν και καποια IBM thinkpad λειτουργικά και ένα sony  θα μπουν σε επόμενη αγγελία.
Ευχαριστω.

----------

